# 2010 Microskiff.com Rally SATURDAY EVENT!! Important, Please Read



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Don't know about y'all but we are getting excited about our upcoming Rally. Just a few things we want to go over.

We will be there from Thursday through Sunday. However, 
Saturday is the big day for the rally. If you can make it on one day only *make it on Saturday! * 

This will be a BYOB event - (Boat, Booze, Babe, Bait... ;D )

Just as we did last year we do ask that everyone who would like to attend... *please bring a covered dish.* This will help out tremendously. If possible use this thread to list what you plan to bring, would hate to see 50 people all bringing a bag of chips..  ;D

Ankona has stepped up to the plate for BBQ again (If you missed last years BBQ supplied by Ankona you better not miss this years. Mel has upped his game with his sauces!) We will also try to have a scallop boil too. But this will depend on our groups scalloping abilities... so it might be good that Mel is bringing reinforcements... LOL ;D

We will kick off the festivities about 2pm'ish... 

We look forward to everyone coming out and having a great time. If you have any questions please let us know!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Also want to thank a few folks who have been kind enough to supply some cool stuff for give aways.

I'll update this list as I confirm.

Ankona Boats (BBQ)
Continental Trailers
ESPN Outdoors
The Skiff Shop
Tohatsu Outboards
Yamaha Outboards
STRONGARM Products
Shallow Water Solutions


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Jan, put me down for a giant batch of cole slaw. Don't worry though, my wife will make it.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good Call.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This is really making me want to go!
I wish my situation was much better, I would definitely be out there.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> This is really making me want to go!
> I wish my situation was much better, I would definitely be out there.


 we're gonna have a blast man you should really try to come


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > This is really making me want to go!
> > I wish my situation was much better, I would definitely be out there.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have the funds to make a trip out of it, and tohatsu service center still trying to figure out what's wrong with my outboard.


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

I am in for the Baked Beans!
(In a Homer Simpson Voice) MMMMMMMMM Scaaaaaallopsss!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

any guess on how many plan on being there


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There will be 5 in my family...


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

My daughter Sarah will make two batches of brownies.
We will be a party of two.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I got a total of 3.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

2 for me


----------



## RShrimp (Jun 18, 2010)

2 people for me as well.
I am headed up on Wednesday (cause I can!)


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Susan and I will be there Sat.... That makes
  2 more... We'll bring a couple of BIG bags of
  chips and some dip.
  Can't wait! See you there!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Table for 5.

Will bring corn on cobs


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Updated giveaway list... thank you STRONGARM Products


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We need a head count please.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

as mentioned before i'll be there with a buddy of mine so thats 2 for me.....we're gonna start the west cost tour early next week at crystal river then to tampa then on to the rally, hope to see everyone there


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

2 in my group


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

1 for me - possibly 2. I will bring a salad for all the rabbits.

Don


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

1 for me Have Watermelon will Travel


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

26 so far according to this thread.

Anyone else after this post keep a running tab and add or subtract your count to the running total.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2010)

Two in my party for saturday.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I really want to make this trip. 
Let me calculate ask a friend if he's up for it, and see what's the deal.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> 26 so far according to this thread.
> 
> Anyone else after this post keep a running tab and add or subtract your count to the running total.


  thurs. and sat. # 27


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I know of about 6-8 who are coming but not checked in so we'll have about 40 or so folks saturday!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Add 4 more at our table. We will attempt a scallop run Saturday and for sure Sunday. Staying both nites. Oldest daughter makes some mean cupcakes but open to suggestion if we need more of something else.

up to 44 +/- :-?


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

I've had a permanent park model in park model in Natures Resort for the last 4 years. I just got back from 5 days there over the July 4th weekend. We went scolloping 3 of the 5 days and got our limit 2 days, the other day there was a wicked storm, so we came back in with about half a limit. The most productive spot we found was out the end of the river, turn left and go about 2 miles, there were about 15 other boats around and 4 of us limited out in about 45 minutes. I heard good reports from between markers 4 and 8 as well. We go out at first light, if you really want make it easy just go out the river about 9am until you see the "armada" of boats and anchor up beside them. ;D A brownies third lung makes getting your limit quick, but a snorkel will work just fine. When cleaning a small shop vac (remove the filter) sure makes cleaning gallons of scollops quicker. You will find great people at Natures Resort that will help you anyway they can, just be respectful because some of them live there year round and they are a little protective of their slice of heaven. I will not be able to be there for the rally because of a work obligation, but I know you guys will have a blast Be sure to go up to the springs in the afternoon and float around and take in the bikini scenery.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I'm looking forward to the weekend. It'll be a blast. 

Cheers


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

im going scalloping this weekend, was going to go to steinhatchie, but after hearing there are some down there i will change plans.

ill be there saturday, friday if someone has extra room in a/c.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

my islamorada trip has vaporized so I should be here Sat fer sure and maybe fri night too...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Also want to thank a few folks who have been kind enough to supply some cool stuff for give aways.
> 
> I'll update this list as I confirm.
> 
> ...


 "TUFF-TILLER" give away ,, The 3 tuff-tillers that were used in the tiller review on microskiff homepage ,i picked up from Capt. Jan on friday to repaint/touch-up for the Rally,s raffle ,BUT did not make it in time for the raffle drawing , -anyone that ATTENDED the rally and can USE them may have one.. send me a PM if interested or post it up 
1-41" tiller no "kill" mechanism.
1-39 1/2" with "kill" mechanism @ thumb.
1-40 1/2" with "kill" mechanism @ base of grip.
-all will fit 25 hp or similar tillers. dimensions are total lengths and will lose approx. 5" for the boot over the tillers' twist grip.
=Thanks to Capt. Jan and everyone involved in the rally.. 
-Shallow Water Solutions-


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the great offer Patrick! 

Cheers


----------

